# Clutch Issue?



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I was hoping to have purchased my Monster Clutch by now, but have ran into financial issues. I should be buying it by the middle of August. To sum everything up, the car was purchased with a B&M Shifter and a Spec Stage 3 Clutch. The clutch makes an unusual chattering noise when depressed. Almost as if the plate is chattering. Sounds pretty bad. Also the shifter is terrible. I have bled it and done everything I can, but everything seems to be the same. And seems to be getting worse.

Anyways, today I noticed something. Lately it has been extremely hard to put it into first gear. I was at a stop light and while trying to push it into first gear, before it was all the way in, the car was slightly moving forward. This leads me to think it definitely is the clutch. I also figured I would go ahead and purchase the package from tick performance with the Clutch, Slave, and Master Cylinder. Does this seem like a transmission issue or a clutch issue? The car also seems to buck and shift pretty rough when letting off the clutch.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's the clutch or and possibly the slave. I had horrible luck with a Spec 3+ on mine. I'm still using the stock master with no issues at all tho and can slam every gear. IMHO a Monster 2 or 3, slave, clutch line and remote bleeder will make it better than new and save up for a better shifter later.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea that's what I figured. The clutch has gotten pretty bad lately. It's becoming a hassle to drive. I will get a short video of the sound I am talking about tomorrow sometime and post it on here. Just so you can get an idea of what I am talking about. I think it could possibly be the throwout bearing, which will be included in the clutch package I am purchasing.


----------

